# Official Atlanta Hawks @ Chicago Bulls FSS and WGN



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Bulls are 9-15 7-5 at home

Hawks are 19-6 and won 6 in a row. 7-4 on the road.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks stats of interest

106.0 pts a game and allow 97.4

They shoot .475% and .358(157-439)%

They give up .460% and .374%

They out rebound their opponents by 2.7 a game. 

Joe Johnson 21.2 
Jamal Crawford 16.3
Josh Smith 15.3
Al Horford 13.3
Marvin Williams 10.3

Al Horford leads the team in rebounding with 9.4 a game

Josh Smith leads the team in blocks with *2.46* 

Joe Johnson leads the team in assists with 5 a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats of interest

90.5 pts a game. Allow 98.5 pts a game

They shoot .424% and .291(81-278)%

They give up .450% and .311%

They out rebound their opponents by 0.4 a game. 

Luol Deng 17.9
Derrick Rose 16.4
John Salmons 13.5
Joakim Noah 10.4

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12 a game and in blocks with 1.83

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.5 

John Salmons .387% and .314%
Kirk Hinrich .344% and .288%
Jannero Pargo .352% and .295%


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bad news is Atlanta just played a game tonight, good news is starters all didn't play long minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For us to have any chance at all, we need Noah and Rose to continue to play the way they have thus far. We need Hinrich and Salmons to step it up. I figure Josh Smith will contain Deng, so Luol may not lead us in scoring.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks on a back to back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah misses the jump hook


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bibby with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses from in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drives and hits the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Horford with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the air ball as time went out on the shot clock


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the lay up in transition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng to Noah for the dunk. 6-6 tie


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the jump hook, deng tips it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the shot in close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson hits again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:54 15-10 Hawks. 

Joe Johnson 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller for two in close 17-14 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to Noah, he gets fouled before the dunk attempt 

FTA Splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith air balls a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford for 3. 22-15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng gets fouled on the drive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks 556% Bulls .500

J. Johnson 7, Crawford 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fta splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson with the fade away


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson for 3. 27-16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouls Johnson, sideline out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pachulia with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouled by Evans, side out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one. 29-16 Hawks. 

.542% Hawks, Bulls .389% 

Joe Johnson 12. 

*Hawks were 3-7 in threes. Bulls 0-0.

Hawks out rebounded the bulls 14-6. *


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the bank shot in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons at the line 

fta splits the pair Bulls down 8

JJ is in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the air ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouled by Evans.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the jumper 29-23 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ blocks Johnson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is blocked by Horford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons with the jumper 31-25 Hawks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks 45% Bulls 46%. 

Johnson 12, crawford 7

Deng 7

Bulls being out rebounded 18-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson with the drive for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is blocked again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bibby for 3. Time out Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouls Smith before a dunk attempt

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith fouls Rose on the break. Thats 3 on Josh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with another jumper 41-31 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, gets the ball back, passes to Deng for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:54 41-33 Hawks. 

Hawks 45% Bulls 44% Hawks 5-12 in 3;s, Bulls 0-3. 

Johnson 17, Deng 9, Rose 8

Difference in the game is the 3's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the lay up and was fouled

fta misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses a lay up on the break Noah rebounds it. 

Salmons fta splits the pair 43-36 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons fouled again. This time by Crawford

FTA makes both Bulls down 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Halftime 46-40 Hawks. 

Hawks 43%, Bulls 45%

Johnson 20, Deng 11. 

Hawks 6-14 in threes, Bulls 0-4.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah, gets fouled by Smith while shooting. 

FTA made both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah fouls Horford for his second in a row this possession


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Horford with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the lay up 49-46 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper, bulls down 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3! Game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pachulia with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the air ball from the top of the key.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater 55-53 hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:41 57-53 Hawks. 

Hawks 45% Bulls 48%. 

Johnson 22, Rose 14, Deng, 13, Salmons 11. 

Deng and Williams with 7 rebounds each.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson, Hinrich in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses, gets his rebound and scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper from the baseline. 61-57 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled at mid court during a fast break.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is blocked.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Horford scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich bricks a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

did you see the graphics just then? It said Jalen Rose when talking about Derrick. Unbelievable.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the left handed lay up. Bulls down 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng blocked Pachulia


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Evans scored on the break and is fouled

fta good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng miss, Gibson rebounds, misses, gets it again but is called for the push off


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich foul and gets a T. 

Crawford fta good, good, good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the lay up Deng rebounds and gets fouled during the shot

fta made both 

end of 3, 69-63 Hawks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams 45% 

Bulls are now out rebounding Atlanta 31-30. 

Johnson 24, Horford 13, J. Crawford 12. 

L. Deng 17, D. Rose, 16, J. Salmons 13


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Horford with the drive for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons to Gibson for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to deng, Luol is fouled. 

FTA made both. 71-67 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah on the break, gets fouled during the shot. 

FTA made both. Bulls down 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose ties the game with the short jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson is fouled on the break. 

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for 2! Bulls lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah misses a lay up! Damn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson scores in close. 

Time out Bulls 8:18 77-73 Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses one


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Salmons to Gibson for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bibby for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Gibson rebounds, Rose misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford scores on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bibby fouls Rose during the shot attempt. 

5:37 84-77 Hawks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fta made both 84-79


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson over Deng for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Salmons get the ball and misses a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the dunk 88-81


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is blocked by Smith on the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford with the charge. deng took it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich gets fouled on the shot attempt. 

FTA made both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3! Well I be damn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson with the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:00 90-86. Hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses, Horford rebounds. Smith is fouled. 

FTA made both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons gets blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the left handed lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses

Rose drives in transition and scores!!!!!!

Game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses, Bulls rebound! 18 seconds left. Time out Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses at the buzzer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:52 94-94


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bibby misses a 3, Bulls ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons in and out on the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng to Rose for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson is fouled during the shot. Salmons his fifth

FTA made both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng called for the charge with 19 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses the lay up deng rebounds and is fouled!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson fouls Rose in the back court. 

FTA made them both!!!!

Bulls ahead 101-98 10.8 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses the 3, Crawford rebounds, no Crawford with the foul!!

Rose fta missed both but Noah steals, Bulls win 101-98


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VDN lives to see another game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bulls 48%* Hawks 41%

Bulls out rebounded the Hawks by 5!! Deng 12, Noah 11. Horford had 11 for Atlanta. 

J. Johnson 40, Horford 15, Crawford 14, Bibby 10

D. Rose 32, L. Deng 21, J. Salmons 16, K. Hinrich 13, T. Gibson 10 (and 8 rebounds)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Imagine if we had a 3 pt gunner... 

Just our 3rd 100 pt game this year.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Was that an "MVP" chant at the end of the game for Rose?:uhoh::whofarted:


I worry about Bulls fans sometimes. Not you guys though.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Quality opponent, quality win. Inspiring win, really. I haven't seen the Bulls battle that hard all season.

D-Rose played like a man. Good for him...he seems to be understanding his role on this team, finally.

Props to Deng for the great game too. I almost thought he'd sink that game winner at end of regulation, just a hair short.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng had a much better game than I had imagined he would. It may have been because Smith was in foul trouble and his head was not in the game. 

Two wins in a row, both came with Hinrich playing well. Coincidence?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I watched the end of the game. Looks like Rose had a great game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Glad I remembered to set the DVR before I went out, and for extra time.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Watch for the Dream Shake done by Rose.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Watch for the Dream Shake done by Rose.


That was a flat out unbelievable move by Rose. Even more so given he did it against Al Horford, who is tall and a great athlete in his own right.


----------

